# 8 weeks pregnant *picture heavy*



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

Today Babie is 8 weeks pregnant! & she is defiantly showing 

shes so cute waddling round the house and stretching out on the sofas and in her whelping box.
Had another vet check, and everything is all good.

here are some pics of Babie from the past few days!


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

ahh too cute


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahh sooo cute....hope all goes well...im sure it will


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is precious. Good luck & I too hope things go smoothly for her!


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Ahhh,She is a sweet mommy.Good luck with those puppys.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

She is so pretty!!! I bet she is going to have some adorable pups.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful hope all goes well and smoothly


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww....look at that preggie belly! I hope everything goes smoothly for you, can't wait to see puppy pictures


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awwww, Babie is so cute! 
this is gonna sound dumb im sure, but i wonder if they know when they're pregnant? :-/


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so cute, hope it all goes well for her


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

poor girl i hope everything goes well


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

isnt she pretty, what colour is dad, i bet the pups will be gorgeous.How many do you think she will have, i hope you will have the camera ready, how very exciting.xx


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

lorri said:


> isnt she pretty, what colour is dad, i bet the pups will be gorgeous.How many do you think she will have, i hope you will have the camera ready, how very exciting.xx


aww thanks, i think shes gorgeous! and im pretty sure the pups will be too  Vet said there are defiantly 4 pups, maybe 5 or 6!
this is a pic of the father. hes a local stud and i think hes mighty hansom! 
hehe... and i will deffo be taking lots of pics! 













LittleHead said:


> Awwww, Babie is so cute!
> this is gonna sound dumb im sure, but i wonder if they know when they're pregnant? :-/


haha doesnt sound dumb, me and my dad was talking about it the other day, babie is a bit of a peanut, so not sure what she thinks! hehe


----------

